# Mẫu trang phục điều dưỡng kiểu dáng thời trang, được cập nhập mới nhất



## vulebaochau2020 (10/8/21)

*       Kiểu dáng*:
*   - Có thể nói rằng chính những bộ đồng phục đã giúp bệnh nhân và người nhà bệnh nhân tìm kiếm sự giúp đỡ từ các nhân viên bệnh viện một cách nhanh chóng và chính xác. Tuy nhiên, hầu hết mọi người chỉ biết về đồng phục y tá và đồng phục bác sỹ, nhưng đồng phục bệnh viện không chỉ có vậy. Dưới đây là một mẫu đồng phục điều dưỡng tiêu biểu tại VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC để bạn tham khảo.*




      - Mẫu đồng phục điều dưỡng mà VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC giới thiệu dưới đây thiết kế kiểu cổ tim đắp chéo, phối màu đối lập ở một bên thân áo, hai gấu cánh tay và viền cổ áo một cách ăn ý tạo điểm nhấn bắt mắt.




      - Hàng khuy lệch vô cùng ấn tượng, kết hợp túi áo ốp ngoài trước ngực mang tính thẩm mỹ cao, lại tô điểm cho chiếc áo thêm phần thu hút.




      - Phần tay áo thiết kế ống đứng suông thẳng đơn giản, các đường may may tỉ mỉ, tinh tế, thể hiện chất lượng cao cấp của sản phẩm.




      - Quần đồng phục được may dáng suông đứng dễ mặc, đường chỉ may gân phía trước vừa tạo điểm nhấn vừa giúp giữ form cho người mặc.




- Đồng phục điều dưỡng sử dụng chất liệu vải cao cấp với ưu điểm thoáng khí, thấm mồ hôi tốt, giúp người mặc luôn thoải mái và thuận tiện khi cử động, di chuyển.
       - Nếu như bạn còn đang đắn đo địa chỉ may đồng phục điều dưỡng cho bệnh viện, phòng khám… của bạn thì hãy liên lạc với một trong các chuyên gia của VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC để chúng tôi có thể giúp đỡ và tư vấn cho bạn.

       Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt may đồng phục áo gile Nữ xin vui lòng liên hệ:
*        CÔNG TY TNHH VIỆT ĐỒNG PHỤC*
        VPĐD: An Khánh, Hoài Đức, TP. Hà Nội (gần Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn)
        Hotline:     *0981.7475.99 – 0938.988.777*
        Email: dongphucviet.dpv@gmail.com
        Trang web:  *  vietdongphuc.com*


----------

